# State/Province



## Kamaradmesic

Ahoj,

asi bych to měla vědět, ale nevím... máme v Česku provincie (provincie coby ekvivalent pro "state/province")? Jsou to regiony Čechy, Morava a Slezsko?

Pro objasnění příklad:
*Place of birth*
Town/City: Ostrava
State/Province: ?? Silesia ??
Country: Czech Republic

Děkuji


----------



## Cautus

Provincie nemáme.
Ekvivalentem nejsou, protože provincie mají význam územního správního celku.
Máme regiony, tedy území vymezené na základě společných znaků. (_cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Region_)
Do adresy provincii nevyplňuji.
Cautus

PS: Link pro zajímavost: _korpus.cz/slovo-v-kostce/search/cs/provincie?lemma=&pos=_
PS2: Link pro překladový ekvivalent: _treq.korpus.cz_


----------



## Kamaradmesic

Moc děkuji za vysvětlení.


----------



## Ridia

Kamaradmesic said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> asi bych to měla vědět, ale nevím... máme v Česku provincie (provincie coby ekvivalent pro "state/province")? Jsou to regiony Čechy, Morava a Slezsko?
> 
> Pro objasnění příklad:
> *Place of birth*
> Town/City: Ostrava
> State/Province: ?? Silesia ??
> Country: Czech Republic
> 
> Děkuji


Čechy, Morava a Slezsko se u nás označují jako historické země Země (Česko) – Wikipedie. Jak už bylo zmíněno, nejedná se o žádný úřední termín.

V minulosti jsem do těchto kolonek psala prostě svůj kraj (tj. Středočeský například), nevím jestli proto, že to vyžadovali, nebo mi bylo blbé nechat políčko prázdné. Tak či onak mi zásilka přišla


----------



## Kamaradmesic

Cautus said:


> Účel světí prostředky a v případě, že toto pole je povinné, je takový čin čirou nezbytností


Ahoj všem, tak australské úřady za "state/province" pro Česko považují okresy. 
Na další straně se na to ptali znovu, ale odpoveď už lze vybrat ze seznamu okresů


----------



## Ridia

Kamaradmesic said:


> Ahoj všem, tak australské úřady za "state/province" pro Česko považují okresy.
> Na další straně se na to ptali znovu, ale odpoveď už lze vybrat ze seznamu okresů


A kraj tam nikde nechtěj?


----------



## Kamaradmesic

Ridia said:


> A kraj tam nikde nechtěj?


Ne, ale dává mi to smysl. Názvy obcí se v krajích možná opakují, ale v okresech už spíše ne.


----------



## Henta

Když se uvádí místo narození v úředních dokumentech, píše se okres. Do adresy se ale nedává.


----------

